# My New Tank Suggestion Always Appreciated



## MrFish (Dec 4, 2012)

so i bought this 90 gal about 1.5 -2 months ago from searey of this site
i'm happy with the price and such, no leaks , the black silicone and bit thicker glass , only a few small scratches
got the fine white sand soon after, but needed the old black as it had some biological matter in i , better then none ,i was hoping with the filter and the black gravel from being in use they would be ok with new setup 
decided i really liked the planted aquarium look so that's what i went for.
obviously realized my lighting was not good enough and costly 
i bought a roof style light with 4 - t12s , i wired that to plug into a wall (massacred a nice old brass lamp :0 just for the cord lmao) and bought 4 Philips Plant & Aquarium 40w bulbs from home depot 7 bucks each i think 
seems ok for light so far , the plants.... some of them anyways showed good growth
and 2 days ago i drained it , saved about 30 gallons of the water , took everything out (pain in the ass) and placed organic soil down (premier nature mix organic potting mix) 
literally everywhere was outta the miracle grow stuff id seen other people use in forums and such.
so i re-built it all placing my gravel carefully above the soil and planting all my plants , i had just got some xmas moss (least i think) and made like a tree in the tank , see if it works out.
just before rebuilding it it was getting alot of black hair algae and i figured i need a big water change anyways and some algae grazers 
and cut down on food for the plants 
so far its been 2.5 days since the rebuild it cleared only like an hour or two after build up and looked great the day after
i added 2 shrimp and a flying fox , both seem very happy
ive only lost one cloud since the rebuild

in it i got 6 neon tetras ,3 khuli loaches , 1 platy, 1 lemon tetra, 2 rasbora hengeli, 2 shrimp (amano i think), 1 flying fox, 7 danios , 9 clouds



























are these amano shrimp ? or japonica ?


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

co2 makes a big diffrents, i had DIY ones, buy spend the money and pick up a co2 tank and regs. Its made plats grow so well


----------



## MrFish (Dec 4, 2012)

yep i got 2 the one for a 20 gal setup you can buy
and a diy one with a forced diffuser


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Great looking tank and good start. What plants do you have in there?

Are you planning to fertilize the water column?


----------

